# Ready for Yotes 2/3 upd



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, The green light worked pretty good. I adjusted it on a tree approx. 50yds out and spotted two deer with it at approx 80+yds. Their eyes showed me where they were and had a good bead on them. No yotes, but I'm sure it will work on them as well. I would suggest, in last night temps. 30degs. you use a pocket hand warmer wrapped on the green light base as it is aluminum and would get cold and have a weaker light possilbly, as suggested in other posts. With the electric call I had a few neighbor hood dogs howling and from 200yds from the house they heard it as well. The call has a ready green led on it so maybe I should put tape over it because from the house they seen that as well. Since the moon has clear I had a good view of the open field but if it was any darker I would suggest also a green flashlight for scanning the target area.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

The distress calls havent been working for me as of recently , but shot a female yesterday morning . She came in after a few female howls and some male howls .


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

glad it works as planned. might have to drop a few hundred and get one. what model did you get again?

Bulldawg, those forums are saying this is the female howl time of the year, guess their right.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

EZ, the same one that was mentioned in your post 'Nicon BDC 3x9 with laser genetics ND-3' from http://www.opticsplanet.com/ $200. Of course you won't need it looking at your other post, shooting them during the day.


----------



## lipripper03 (Nov 12, 2011)

bulldawg what kind of gun is that


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

lipripper03 said:


> bulldawg what kind of gun is that


Savage Axis 223. with a leupold 2-7 on it . Didnt want to spend a bunch of money , so I bought the low end savage . It shoots great , the gun and ammo are easy on the pocket also.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I have that same gun.....cant go wrong for the money


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Cant go wrong at all , I have only shot it 25 times . But after breaking the barrel in with some cheap target loads , I switched to the Hornady vmax 55gr and was shooting 3/4" groups at 100yds. Havent had a chance to shoot it out past that , but cant wait to do it .


----------

